# Online in October 2022



## gsingh (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm hosting an online comp for the month of October!
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3x3 OH.

Registration starts now and ends on the 20th of September.
To register, fill out the google form on the website.
Website: https://sites.google.com/view/side-n-blind-2022/home
If you have any questions, please reply to this thread.
I'm also looking for someone to co-organize, pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I'm hosting an online comp for the month of October!
> Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3x3 OH.
> 
> Registration starts now and ends on the 20th of September.
> ...


I signed up! Just doing my normal events, and I am excited to compete!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm in. Can't wait because October is my favorite month of the year!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 31, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I'm in. Can't wait because October is my favorite month of the year!


It's my birthday month (October) lesgo


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 31, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> It's my birthday month (October) lesgo


Same here. October kids let's go!!


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 31, 2022)

lol me too letssss goooo!!!!


----------



## gsingh (Sep 6, 2022)

WE ONLY HAVE 4 PPL
PLS SIGN UP


----------



## BalsaCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm registered


----------



## hyn (Sep 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> WE ONLY HAVE 4 PPL
> PLS SIGN UP


Add squan and I'll join : )


----------



## gsingh (Sep 19, 2022)

New website: https://funcubing.org/competitions/kmib4wy33e

Also, can you guys please register again? Sorry but there is a new link this time.





Соревнования







funcubing.org


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 19, 2022)

I can't access google sites so I'll post them here. 2-4 an dOH


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> New website: https://funcubing.org/competitions/kmib4wy33e
> 
> Also, can you guys please register again? Sorry but there is a new link this time.
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 19, 2022)

Done


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 19, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Same here. October kids let's go!!


Spooky month birthdays


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 20, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> It's my birthday month (October) lesgo


same. this looks like fun


----------



## gsingh (Sep 30, 2022)

*This comp has been cancelled due to having only 4 people signed up.*


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 10, 2022)

gsingh said:


> *This comp has been cancelled due to having only 4 people signed up.*


lol i registered without reading this


----------

